# Cervical checks = cramping?



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

I'm new to charting and still trying to figure it all out. I just got my first PPAF a week or so ago, so this is the first month I'm tracking CM and cervical position. I've noticed that when I do check my cervix, I have mild cramping for a little while afterwards--nothing major, but noticeable. Is this normal? Will it go away as my body gets used to it, or am I just particularly sensitive?


----------



## dancindoula (Jun 20, 2005)

Yes, it is not _the most_ common thing in the world, but it is not unusual either. Some women cramp after vaginal exams in a dr's office from the sensations produced. Maybe try being very gently and slow as you are checking yourself, because your cervix might just be sensitive (not to imply that you are currently digging around like you're hunting for buried treasure or anything!).


----------

